# Speaker placement w/Projection Screen



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have some Klipsch RB81 bookshelves and a RC62 center and will be using a 92" projection screen. How should I place the speakers in relation to the screen for optimal results? 

Some examples:
1) Mount the speakers with wall mounts, bookshelves to either side of the screen and center channel just below all firing parallel to the floor.
2) Use stands and keep all the tweeters on the same plane and in line with ear height.
3) Use stands or mounts for the bookshelves and have them centered on either side of the screen and tilted down so that the tweeters fire inline with ear height. Center would be below the screen either stand or wall mounted and angled slightly.

I know from past experiences with normal TVs and speakers that were too low it sounded like the movies were coming out of the floor rather than the screen. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Also the benefits/drawbacks personal experiences of speaker stands vs wall mounts would be nice.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Keep the L and R somewhere between seated ear level and screen center.

Bryan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is how THX recommends you set up your speakers for optimal performance. HERE


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> This is how THX recommends you set up your speakers for optimal performance. HERE


The overhead shots don't really give a good idea on how to place them vertically. I would think logically you'd want them centered on the sides somewhat so that it would sound like it was coming out of the screen. I think I will play around a bit resting them on cinder blocks at varying heights.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need to always keep the fronts at ear level when seated the sides and surrounds should be placed at head hight when standing and tilted down.


----------



## gullfo (Nov 25, 2006)

in general, keep the speaker-to-listener vertical angle to 10° or less, although the side and rear speakers can typically be a bit higher because the bulk of program content comes from the front speakers.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Would it be better to place them so that the tweeter is at the center of the screen height and then tilt them down so that they fire to the listener's ear? I have them set up now on temporary stands (http://www.hometheatershack.com/photopost/watermark.php?file=1034) and resting on the stage. The tweeter are about ear level give or take a few inches and are inline with the center channel's high frequency driver. It sounds ok so far.


----------



## gullfo (Nov 25, 2006)

usually there is an "acoustic" center on the speaker - somewhere between the high/low/mid frequency drivers and you can draw your line from there. that said, if the tweeter is in line with your ears, then you're probably just fine because after several feet, the dispersion on the high frequencies will likely mask any small differences in elevations (except if you, or the speakers, are sitting in locations were modes, SBIR, or other reflections cause anomalies in the response, or if you have highly directional speakers).


----------

